# How long is my habitation warranty?



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Can't seem to find a definitive answer in my paperwork, and don't have the patience to wait for Monday to phone AT.

2008 Apache 700, is it a 2 year warranty?

Main reason for asking is the hab service is due imminently, and I wanted to know whether I needed to visit an AT official dealer, or whether I could go with an independent (e.g Central Leisure Services) without causing warranty problems.

Thanks,

Timotei


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Warranty is probably two years but just an opinion.

So long as whoever does the Hab Check is VAT registered and NCC approved there should be no issues about affect on Warranty.

(just my view in the absence of other responses)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I bought my motorhome from Highbridge but have the 'habs' done at John's Cross with no problems.

Just make sure you get the service report in duplicate and send the copy to your own dealer for the records.

If you don't follow this procedure then your dealer may refuse to honour the hab warranty, check the small print


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We have a 2008 Cheyenne 660 that has a 3 year warranty, broke doen into the following. The full AT warranty is 12 months, then it switches to a warranty covered by an insurance cover, that does have limitations on the amounts you can claim, after the second 12 month period. Your dealer fills in the forms and does all the admin for any claim. They do sometimes contact you for confirmation of the work done. Just make sure you keep ALL your paperwork from previous services, (van & hab. whoever does them), as they need to take copies for the insurance company.

You can have the hab. service done by anyone who, as Telbell states, is NCC covered and VAT registered. If you live in the North West I can recommend A1 Caravan Services. They've done ours twice now. They come to your home and it takes about 45-60 minutes. It cost us £120.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

It is 36months. The first 12 months is covered by Autotrail and the further 24 months are covered by an insurance based warranty.

Your dealer would have needed to send of the change of owner forms to the insurance company along with a 25 Pounds admin charge to change the warranty into your name.

You would then receive a small booklet from the insurer telling you the Terms and Conditions and what to do in the event of a claim.

If you don't have this I suggest you go back to your dealer to let him sort it out.

There is also a section on the back of the insurers booklet to record servicing and habitation checks.

Hope this helps.

Stewart


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Thanks all.

MH originally from Disover, Cannock, which then closed. Have been using Travelworld (Telford) since then. I'll contact them to make enquiries, and then follow up with Discover if not resolved.

Thanks again,

Timotei


----------

